# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Need cheap transportation from Airport to Negril

## afroboy

Hi Everyone! I'm excited to be visiting Jamaica for the first time. I arrive in Montego Bay on Friday 21st 2020 and my accommodation is in Negril just off of West End Road near Rick's cafe. What are affordable means of transportation from the airport to my accommodation? My budget is no more than 25 US dollars.

----------


## mwenvlay

> Hi Everyone! I'm excited to be visiting Jamaica for the first time. I arrive in Montego Bay on Friday 21st 2020 and my accommodation is in Negril just off of West End Road near Rick's cafe. What are affordable means of transportation from the airport to my accommodation? *My budget is no more than 25 US dollars.*


did you find a ride for 25 bucks?

----------


## negrilbound

Good luck with that price !!

----------


## Corey K

Your only real option for that price is Knutsford Express.  It's a shared ride on a large bus but it has a/c and bathrooms.  The downfall is it won't drop you right off at your hotel.  It drops you near Time Square on the beach Road in Negril so you'd have to jump in a taxi from there to the west end.  Here is a link to their website for fare prices and daily schedules: https://www.knutsfordexpress.com/
There are no private taxis that I know of that will do it for $25 but a shared JUTA ride might be around that.  I haven't checked lately.  They are slightly higher priced than Knutsford but run a more frequent daily schedule.

----------

